# People training in Hwa Rang Do



## thanson02 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hwarang all.

I know there are not a lot of Hwa Rang Do practitioners here (I am probably the only one at the time the post was made), but I wanted to make a thread where people who train in Hwa Rang Do could check in and say hello.

So, hello! 

Don't worry about how old this post is, if you train or used to train, feel free to drop a line and say hi.


----------



## Emilewralp (Oct 22, 2019)

I think one of the biggest problems is people that are not instructors telling new students that their instructor is wrong or doesnt know what they are doing.  Let the instructor do their job.


----------



## thanson02 (Oct 22, 2019)

Emilewralp said:


> I think one of the biggest problems is people that are not instructors telling new students that their instructor is wrong or doesnt know what they are doing.  Let the instructor do their job.



That is a issue that comes up in martial arts.

Greetings!

Are you a fan of HRD and/or do you train?  If so, where?


----------

